# Guild X-82 Starfighter USA Made - $500 w/hsc - Ottawa



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, it’s got some dings and looks like at least one pickup was replaced, but still looks like a REALLY good price if this type of guitar is your thing.









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------

